# Vista-Like Image-Editor on XP



## multiplexusa (Dec 2, 2010)

I want to install a simple Image-Editor like the one that comes preloaded with Vista to run on my XP machine. It needs to be simple (no vast editing capabilities) and work just like Vistas' where you automatically grab and move the image or move around the crop-selection-box and resize the selection box in the same manner, lighten-darken, contrast etc. The one XP has opens up MSPAINT when you try to edit the image. I don'e like that.

The big problem I have with MSPAINT.exe etc is that it zooms the image to humongous size and makes it difficult to see the whole image and what you want to crop to. In most cases you have to crop off the page hoping that youve selected enough. The vista one lets you see the whole image and easily hover/resize the crop box. 

Again, I really DONT want some vast image editing software, just basically the size and scale of the one Vista uses, and free-ware.

Any suggestions? Thanks.

Dave


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Paint.net - http://www.getpaint.net



> About
> Paint.NET is free image and photo editing software for computers that run Windows. It features an intuitive and innovative user interface with support for layers, unlimited undo, special effects, and a wide variety of useful and powerful tools. An active and growing online community provides friendly help, tutorials, and plugins.
> 
> It started development as an undergraduate college senior design project mentored by Microsoft, and is currently being maintained by some of the alumni that originally worked on it. Originally intended as a free replacement for the Microsoft Paint software that comes with Windows, it has grown into a powerful yet simple image and photo editor tool. It has been compared to other digital photo editing software packages such as Adobe Photoshop, Corel Paint Shop Pro, Microsoft Photo Editor, and The GIMP.


----------



## greenviewer (May 8, 2013)

agree with Koala. If you want free photo editing software, the Paint.Net should be your prior consideration.


----------



## jessica121 (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for all suggestions, besides paint.net there's another outstanding photo editor, Photoshop Online Tools | Photoshop.com


----------

